# tear apart our new website



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Humble Abode said:


> how many is too many? Right now its 40 words and 321 characters.
> 
> I cleaned up the redundancy.



Your good to go. The max is 420 character not words as I stated before.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Humble- the site looks really good for your first attempt at something like this, really good. It will only get better from here.
> 
> Not to piss anybody off, but I would take the search engine placement stuff with a BIG grain of salt. Sure it would be great if all you had to do was sit at home and get 25 people a day calling you from your website. In reality - well reality dictates that the vast majority of your paying customers will not ever be generated by a true 100% pure internet lead from your website. I would concentrate more on using your website as brochure ware to direct your potential customers to and not as an initial lead generator. That can come later, you've got to walk before you run you know?


The great majority of our paying customers are generated by a true 100% pure internet lead from our website.
Having said that, it does take time, and I agree that you have to walk before you run.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

JustaFramer, 

What is the robot.txt file? Does anyone have it?


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Humble Abode said:


> JustaFramer,
> 
> What is the robot.txt file? Does anyone have it?


I don't know that one I am trying to compehend it. I just found out about that one when I analyzer my site. Though from what I understand at this point is robots will look for that file first then look for the html metatag version index/follow. I have all but google index my site. But I think it's because of the no robot.txt it won't index it.

I will be studying the robot.txt more so when I figure it out I will post my conclusions.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

here is a simple tutorial I just found.

http://www.searchengineworld.com/robots/robots_tutorial.htm


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Humble Abode said:


> I just downloaded Firefox it mostly works. About only half the navigation bar is working...


I just tried again
Yeah I can't get into the gallery or back home
I can get into services if I click on the right of the button, but not the left

ProWallGuy, got a plug-in we don't?
I keep mine pretty damn lean
If I need a plug-in I usually jettison it after I'm done


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

slickshift said:


> I just tried again
> Yeah I can't get into the gallery or back home
> I can get into services if I click on the right of the button, but not the left
> 
> ...


I just tried it again, and got this:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> I just tried it again, and got this:


Rut Roh...
 
LOL!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Seriously, no plug-in here, but I also didn't really go in depth at the site either.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> I just tried it again, and got this:



You got me...[expletive deleted]...[expletive deleted]

LOL


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I just wrote a robots.txt file in notepad save as robots.txt under ANSI. Very simple. validated too woo whoo. I never get any thing to validate on the first try. I am sloppy with my code. 

I did check your source code again you used to many <doc- type> just go with the 4.01 transitional.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> I just wrote a robots.txt file in notepad save as robots.txt under ANSI. Very simple. validated too woo whoo. I never get any thing to validate on the first try. I am sloppy with my code.


Hook it up! 



JustaFramer said:


> I did check your source code again you used to many <doc- type> just go with the 4.01 transitional.


Thats the format that the link you gave me put it in.

right now it is this:
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">

You're saying it should look like this?
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

Will that take care of the issues with firefox?


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah that link put all of them in there. Only use one. I would go with the transitional becase it has looser tolerance's. I don't know if it will make it work with firefox but FF is DOM enabled so there might be some bad code on your page.


check your site 

http://validator.w3.org


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> Yeah that link put all of them in there. Only use one. I would go with the transitional becase it has looser tolerance's. I don't know if it will make it work with firefox but FF is DOM enabled so there might be some bad code on your page.
> 
> 
> check your site
> ...


What does DOM stand for?

Every page I submit it says it is having trouble with the line that the copyright symbol is on, and nothing else.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

I fixed the issues with the Nav Bar and firefox.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Humble Abode said:


> I fixed the issues with the Nav Bar and firefox.


Yup
Works now
:Thumbs:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

W3C said:


> The Document Object Model is a platform- and language-neutral interface that will allow programs and scripts to dynamically access and update the content, structure and style of documents. The document can be further processed and the results of that processing can be incorporated back into the presented page. This is an overview of DOM-related materials here at W3C and around the web.


I did hook up with the robots.txt file just follow that tutorial :cheesygri 

It is easy just write it in notepad in windows. When you save do a save as. When you do that it will give you the option of what code to save in I think ANSI is default. Name it robots and you will have your file.

User-agent: * (*= any bot engine)
Disallow:/your image folder name/
Disallow:/you cgi-bin/ or any file you don't want them to index :Thumbs:


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> I did hook up with the robots.txt file just follow that tutorial :cheesygri
> 
> It is easy just write it in notepad in windows. When you save do a save as. When you do that it will give you the option of what code to save in I think ANSI is default. Name it robots and you will have your file.
> 
> ...


cool I'll have to give that a shot over the next few days. Right now I have my hands full with this request estimate form.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Humble, I love the site! I just got done laboring over making one myself. I have been working on this for a LONG time since I've been down with this leg deal and nothing better to do. Man what a process. Well, I'm glad to say that finally today, I think I have a finished version....or at least something publishable. 

I guess I'm going to have to learn about all those bot texts and crap now! I did the site in frontpage....I know, I know...but I've got everything working. INCLUDING an estimate request form. I have my hosting with hostgator....love all the little tools. I even have an auto-responder set up for the estimate form, and it emails me the results at the exact same time it emails them a thank you letter. 

BTW, I haven't learned a lick of HTML, but I know a little allready. Did it all by graphic editing.

EDIT: Don't want to hijack your thread, I'm making a thread with a link to my site so it can be critiqued there.....Also, what did you make that site with Humble?


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

AAPaint said:


> Hey Humble, I love the site! I just got done laboring over making one myself. I have been working on this for a LONG time since I've been down with this leg deal and nothing better to do. Man what a process. Well, I'm glad to say that finally today, I think I have a finished version....or at least something publishable.
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to learn about all those bot texts and crap now! I did the site in frontpage....I know, I know...but I've got everything working. INCLUDING an estimate request form. I have my hosting with hostgator....love all the little tools. I even have an auto-responder set up for the estimate form, and it emails me the results at the exact same time it emails them a thank you letter.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I used Namo WebEditor 5.0. I got it for free from my sisters boyfriend who build the occasional site.


----------

